# Post pics of your Bambinos!



## ViperGuy

I am absolutely in love with this watch. Its just right. And it gets so many compliments.

So post your pics!










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Shootist

I have one on the way. I needed a dress watch and I love the vintage look. I hope many post pictures on this thread to help tide me over until it gets here.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sduford

I've also got one on the way, rose gold with white dial.


----------



## Sambation

Picture heavy...


----------



## arislan

Very nice sambation, where did you get that honey calf strap and is it 21mm or did you have to squeeze it in?


----------



## Sambation

arislan said:


> Very nice sambation, where did you get that honey calf strap and is it 21mm or did you have to squeeze it in?


Thanks!
It's from C&B: Gator - 22mm Honey Calf - Crown and Buckle

Learned about it from the Worn & Wound review of the Bambino.

It's 22mm so I had to squeeze it in.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Sambation said:


> Picture heavy...
> 
> View attachment 1314252
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314253
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314254
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314255


----------



## Federer




----------



## Shootist

Federer said:


>


Nice strap! What is it?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## erwincab

My first ever post  Here's mine


----------



## exostencil

My Bambino with a few different shoes:


----------



## hchj

Lovely shots! I owned a rose gold one for a while. very beautiful, I just wish it could keep better time.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdsmith64

Just got these in from Creationwatches and am really liking them a lot. I like all the strap combos I'm seeing on this thread as well and will try some of them today:


----------



## ViperGuy

For you guys who like to try NATO's on your Bambino, I suggest trying a denim NATO. Theyre soft and extremely comfortable to wear. It also dresses the Bambino down a tad and makes it really nice and suitable to wear with a pair of jeans and T-shirt/polo/button up shirt. They make black and blue. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## mrlongtree

Sambation said:


> Picture heavy...
> 
> View attachment 1314252
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314253
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314254
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314255


Ace looking watch, looks particularly excellent with the tan strap.


----------



## ViperGuy

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## mdsmith64

Just ordered one - yours looks great. I might get one of those black and blue stipped Natos which looks good also.

-Mike



ViperGuy said:


> For you guys who like to try NATO's on your Bambino, I suggest trying a denim NATO. Theyre soft and extremely comfortable to wear. It also dresses the Bambino down a tad and makes it really nice and suitable to wear with a pair of jeans and T-shirt/polo/button up shirt. They make black and blue.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

mdsmith64 said:


> Just ordered one - yours looks great. I might get one of those black and blue stipped Natos which looks good also.
> 
> -Mike


Nice! Post a pic or two or ten when you get it on.  What color did you go with? I have a blue denim one (as seen in my original pic), but I'm going to order a black one.

I like the blue/black NATO that I currently have it on. Ordered it from NatoStrapCo if youre interested in getting one. Mine is 22mm.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## mdsmith64

ViperGuy said:


> Nice! Post a pic or two or ten when you get it on.  What color did you go with? I have a blue denim one (as seen in my original pic), but I'm going to order a black one.
> 
> I like the blue/black NATO that I currently have it on. Ordered it from NatoStrapCo if youre interested in getting one. Mine is 22mm.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Will do - went with blue denim ordered through Clockwork Synergy. They have it on sale right now along with the black denim version for just under 10 bucks with free shipping. Your bambino does look quite nice on the black and blue nato and I'll be ordering one of those soon. Good stuff.

-Mike


----------



## SRix




----------



## ViperGuy

mdsmith64 said:


> Will do - went with blue denim ordered through Clockwork Synergy. They have it on sale right now along with the black denim version for just under 10 bucks with free shipping. Your bambino does look quite nice on the black and blue nato and I'll be ordering one of those soon. Good stuff.
> 
> -Mike


Thanks for the info. Ive ordered a ton of NATO's from them, but haven't checked their site in a while. I'll go order the black one from them.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Orient Bambino 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Bambino 02 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Bambino 04 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\




----------



## rfortson

hchj said:


> Lovely shots! I owned a rose gold one for a while. very beautiful, I just wish it could keep better time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


What have you seen from them? I'd assume they could be adjusted to within 15s/day easily, unless there's a problem. I know the specs are a lot wider than that, but that doesn't mean it's not capable of much better.


----------



## mdsmith64

I received my denim nato today along with a black with gold hardware nato for when I want to upscale a bit. The denim surprised me and looks even better than I expected - it almost works with the blue dress shirt I wore to work today:



































Thanks for the suggestion Viperguy - good call.

-Mike


----------



## ViperGuy

MD, thanks. It looks good! The black with gold hardware is too dressy for me, but it doesnt look bad. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## sduford

Got mine and I'm really impressed, looks great, keeps great time. My fashion designer wife also loves it!










Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## exostencil

Just got some more NATOs in the post:


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello ;-)

My first impression was for the Silver case/Black dial but then i saw live the Gold case/Black dial and change my mind about the Silver/ Gold case issue. I was now in doubt since the Gold one had catch me too... Two days latter i finally made a decision and run for it :-!

Well,love the Silver case/Black dial anyway


----------



## StripeyNATO

Looks better on this beat-up old strap than the fat, shiny monstrosity it came on...


----------



## wmv

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigfortunata

Noticing a high proportion of the pics here are of the black faced version, is this the more popular model, my preference is definitely for the white face in rose or yellow, I find them like chalk and cheese!


----------



## Domagoj Stunic

My friend took this picture of me and my Bambino...


02410018.jpg by t-o-m-o, on Flickr


----------



## sertse

I really want to scratch my itch and purchase this watch, but the pics are making it really hard to decide! Black, White and now looking at it the Black and Gold versions all look so good. 

I suppose the main question for me is what goes well with most business shirts? From white to blue to pink. I probably won't be wearing this casually and it wouldn't be a beater.


----------



## Iyonk

my black bambino


----------



## solchitlins

I have the gold one with the cream dial, I need to find a better strap in xl


----------



## Ed.YANG

The BAMBINOs had been good companions to my workweek in the office when the jobs are light... couldn't leave them in the drawers @ home this week...
From Monday till Friday...









































Forget about wednesday... that will be replaced soon with the 2013 version with Black dial.​


----------



## MP83

Edited - Wrong thread, tapatalk is acting funny again


----------



## Emospence

Dat dome


----------



## MoleX81

My black new bambino


----------



## A MattR of Time

Bambino on a NATO? Really?


----------



## Iyonk

Final set up for my black bambino... i like the fit, comfort and look.


----------



## the_chang

Iyonk said:


> my black bambino


The canvas strap looks neat. Got a link for them ?


----------



## Iyonk

the_chang said:


> The canvas strap looks neat. Got a link for them ?


hi buddy, its a nylon strap from seiko 5 sport line... its 22mm lug, but can fit the 21mm easily.. i bought them from my local watch shop.

here's the look of the seiko
Amazon.com: Seiko 5 Sport Automatic Khaki Green Canvas Mens Watch SNZG09: Seiko: Watches


----------



## journeyforce

Here is the newest member of my watch collection. I got it on Friday of last week. The first thing I did was throw the strap that came with it in the trash can. The strap royally sucked(though I knew this before I pulled the trigger and bought it) I have it on a 22mm Bond Nato which I think makes the watch look good. I hate leather straps and only like some metal bands(only in the fall and winter) so the bulk of my watches get velcro or nato straps.

This watch will be my daily wearing watch unless I need to go somewhere that could put a major hurt on a watch and then the G-Shocks come out.


----------



## Sambation

journeyforce said:


> The first thing I did was throw the strap that came with it in the trash can. The strap royally sucked(though I knew this before I pulled the trigger and bought it)


Wait, you did what? I don't remember seeing so much hate for the Bambino's stock strap. Personally I use it and I think it's just fine. I wouldn't throw a strap into the garbage but then again, I am not you.

Anyway, congratulations and enjoy your new watch.


----------



## eXis10z

ViperGuy said:


> For you guys who like to try NATO's on your Bambino, I suggest trying a denim NATO. Theyre soft and extremely comfortable to wear. It also dresses the Bambino down a tad and makes it really nice and suitable to wear with a pair of jeans and T-shirt/polo/button up shirt. They make black and blue.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Do you use a 22 or 20mm for the nato, seeing the bambino's lugs are 21mm.


----------



## cabfrank

Great thread about a great watch. Subscribed.


----------



## Adman

Love my Orients and I LOVE my Bambino. Best value dress watch going in my opinion.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanfong

I intend to get a bambino. Hope to see more pics of it.


----------



## Sambation

sanfong said:


> I intend to get a bambino. Hope to see more pics of it.


Here's my new-to-me white model.


----------



## Sambation

I can't get enough:


----------



## TimeWatcher

My fairly new Bambino:


----------



## skippington

black on a bracelet


----------



## KJRye

Wanted to revive this thread, not because I have a Bambino, but because I have been planning on one for quite a while, and am always looking for real-life shots of them.


----------



## sduford

Here's my not so common white dial with rise gold.


----------



## elliotgb

I got a nice Hadley Roma for about $16.00 off of an Ebay retailler. Makes a big difference.


----------



## KJRye

It actually looks as though I will be able to join in on this thread sooner than I was expecting. After having been on the look-out for a Bambino for the past few months, I was determined to wait until the price became more reasonable, being in Canada. I was unable to find it for less than $200 including shipping, especially for the Rose gold Roman numeral version.

Today I noticed it has dropped to $122 US on CreationWatches site, including free shipping for us Canadians. Coming in at around $155 Canadian at the moment, it's a good $40 less than I have seen from anywhere else.

Although I would have been more comfortable buying it through LongIsland, I could not justify an extra $40 to do so, an extra 25% cost. Hopefully I have no issues with Creation.


----------



## elliotgb

I squeezed in a Hadley Roma oil tanned brown strap on my gold/white version.
It was a challenge.
I tried to keep the Orient buckle but it didn't fit right.

In the process of changing the spring bars and squeezing in the new strap, my spring bar tool slipped and left a nice deep gash in my fingertip.
Talk about pain and a long time to heal!


----------



## Dan83bz

elliotgb said:


> In the process of changing the spring bars and squeezing in the new strap, my spring bar tool slipped and left a nice deep gash in my fingertip.
> Talk about pain and a long time to heal!


Still...well worth the pain and living with a scar for a short while for such a beautiful watch. We all have to make some sacrifice for our hobbies 

Oh, and I almost forgot, pics of that lovely oiled strap (with the watch pf course) or it didn't happen!!! :-d


----------



## KJRye

Quick shot of my new Bambino. I am in love with this dial!


----------



## cabfrank

Looks great!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## orientfreak

Bambino in rose gold / black dial:


----------



## sticky

Here's my Roman.


----------



## KJRye

On the wrist again today


----------



## jerj

KJRye said:


> On the wrist again today
> 
> View attachment 3397866


Looks great. I especially like the crown.


----------



## hiro1963

Here is mine.


----------



## KJRye

I love that Black roman numeral dial, very classy. If I hadn't been looking for a white faced watch for the collection, I might have gone with that instead.

Trying something new with mine today, on a Grey croc strap from ClockWork Synergy. I actually got two 21mm straps with the quick change springbars from them, the other a standard brown croc pattern (although lighter than the stock strap that came with the Bambino). It's nice to be able to swap them out so fast.


----------



## hiro1963

^^^ That's a nice combo!


----------



## jerj

hiro1963 said:


> ^^^ That's a nice combo!


+1

Unique!


----------



## KJRye

Well, back on brown for today. The grey is nice, but only goes with so much, I find it less versatile. Luckily, these two straps have quick-change spring bars and are as easy as a nato to swap around.


----------



## Proenski




----------



## Seriously

Just got it yesterday, definitely lives up to the hype!:-!


----------



## MP83

Gen 1 black stainless bambino with custom made brown alligator strap









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Setiawan

Proenski said:


> View attachment 3510714


May I ask what strap you've got there? Goes great with the Bambino


----------



## Proenski

This one is from Hadley Roma and is virtually identical to the Hirsch Rivetta but the Rivetta's are no longer in production


----------



## KJRye




----------



## Vision009

My 2 Bambinos, the gen. 1 black dial is on a perlon strap.


----------



## jtfoo

I like the blackness of the dial of the 1st gen more than 2nd gen black dial. It's glossy black..


----------



## FongSayYuk

Here are some pictures of mine.. got this lovely piece 2 weeks ago


----------



## Olyeller68

FongSayYuk said:


> Here are some pictures of mine.. got this lovely piece 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 4194130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194138


That blue Bambino is really beautiful. Seriously thinking about picking one up!


----------



## FongSayYuk

I see some nice Nato and perlon's on the Bambino's. 

What lug width did you guys buy and from which site? It is 21MM right for the bambino? For some of the websites I can only select 20mm and 22mm


----------



## Proenski

FongSayYuk said:


> I see some nice Nato and perlon's on the Bambino's.
> 
> What lug width did you guys buy and from which site? It is 21MM right for the bambino? For some of the websites I can only select 20mm and 22mm


Take 22mm, fabric is easily squeezed in. Easier than leather anyway but in either case I always take a size bigger..


----------



## FongSayYuk

Proenski said:


> Take 22mm, fabric is easily squeezed in. Easier than leather anyway but in either case I always take a size bigger..


I did that with the bracelet  took me ages though haha. Result:










See more at my thread 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/miii-bambinooooo-blue-first-orient-er2400ld-1930490.html


----------



## vinataba




----------



## Kamil87

The most beautiful Bambino ever made: 1st gen, ss case, white dial -;


----------



## Zsolto

So nice. This was the loveliest Bambino dial design in my book.


----------



## Emospence

Beautiful. Kinda annoyed that every gen of Bambino has something off that's a deal-breaker for me. This one is _SO_ close.



FongSayYuk said:


> Here are some pictures of mine.. got this lovely piece 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 4194130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194138


----------



## splinternz

Succumbed to temptation and picked up a second Bambino after eyeing it up for what has felt like a very long time! The blue face has always appealed and looks even better in person that the numerous pictures I've seen.

My Bambinos now:

1) New addition: Blue 3rd gen - had to snap a pic before I updated the date and time. Pairing it with a Hirsch Osiris black strap (yet to arrive)










2) Creme face 2nd gen - also paired with a Hirsch Osiris strap, highly recommend these straps if you are looking for a plain calf strap that feels great on the wrist.


----------



## cabfrank

Very nice, both of them!


----------



## rpaar63

Kamil87 said:


> The most beautiful Bambino ever made: 1st gen, ss case, white dial -;
> 
> View attachment 7906786


I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of these in January when i had the chance, now they are either out of stock or the price has jumped higher than i can afford right now.


----------



## Made In Machines

Can anyone tell me what strap this is? Thanks


----------



## Made In Machines

Is that the black and grey or black and white Bond Nato?


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

more at my instagram chriscentro


----------



## ic3burn

ChristopherChia said:


> more at my instagram chriscentro


Nice choice

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## laza80

mr mash said:


> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


What version/model number is that. Beautiful!


----------



## mr mash

thanks
its the Version 4 - on a colareb strap



laza80 said:


> What version/model number is that. Beautiful!


----------



## Mathy

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakashi Hatake

Beautiful watches!!
Absolutely loving the one I got recently (Version 2) Sheer Class.


----------



## stress8all

A couple of new straps arrived today, so I decided I'd see how well the rose gold Bambino dresses down. Blue is a bit too much contrast, but the dark green is nice.


----------



## YoungGPS

I would like to try a dark green strap on mine 










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Gold and white today.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## nuvostokguy

*My new V.2 Rose Gold Roman Numeral Bambino*

New to me, that is. I bought 4 other different Orients before I finally got a Bambino. As far as I know this is the only pic of a Rose Gold Roman Numeral Bambino up on this thread.


----------



## KJParlay

Best $130 I've spent. Mesh bracelet is a must for the Bambino v3.


----------



## bearwithwatch

I'm aware this is old post reserreuction but thougt to keep all topics pertaining to Orient bambino under one thread. 
Question is: Is here anyone with bambino on bund strap?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## Vario

Here's mine on Harris Tweed


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00009N0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## shaunpski

Birthday Bambino. Straight from Orient.


----------



## timetokill




----------



## TrlRnr




----------

